

Viximo: We want you. We need you. - Mistone
http://www.pluginaweek.org/2008/07/14/viximo-we-want-you-we-need-you/

======
bprater
Incoming rant:

"Viximo is a venture-funded startup, based in Boston, building a digital goods
platform that will help creators, developers, and online communities monetize
social interactions."

Seriously, guys? Is this what you do with your Harvard MBA, come up with crap
like that? Should that inspire me as a developer?

"venture-funded startup, " -- who cares? I don't.

"based in Boston, " -- you could be based in a bathtub, for all I care, if
your product puts the fire out in my pants.

"building a digital goods platform " - a who? what? do you talk to real people
like that? What does that even mean?

"that will help creators, developers, and online communities monetize social
interactions." -- am I a creators? Oh, wait, humans don't talk like that.
"social interactions?" /sigh.

However, you almost redeem yourself:

"Want to send your friend a cupcake for his birthday? A beer? Maybe a pair of
handcuffs? This is where the magic happens."

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I can see you haven't optimized your social cloud economic leveraging
potential by re-factoring your economic practicality baseline.

Do I get the free beer now?

------
radley
name & logo are almost identical to Vimeo...

